# Gnarly pontils lets see them



## Steve/sewell (Aug 3, 2010)

Not one of my more controversial posts here, nore is it one of my long winded glassworks post's or any of my favorite bottles posts.
 It is a post to find the gnarliest pontil that exists in our collections.I will start it off with this one ........I call it my Galaxy pontil'
 The picture you are seeing is just slightly larger then the actual pontil.The bottle attached to this pontil is a 230 year old local made Glassboro
 product of the Stangers Glassworks.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 3, 2010)

A picture of the bottle attached to this pontil.
 The Turlington bottle is there for size comparison.The bottle stands 11 inche's tall and 10 inche's wide.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Steve;  I know I don't have anything like that.  I would sure like to see you collection.  I see you are pretty busy - do you think you will make it here this year?  We only have a couple months and summer will be over.  It sure has been a hot one.   RED M.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 3, 2010)

the bottom of this philadelphia porter and ale 
 reminds me of a frowny face..........


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 5, 2010)

Big Gnarly one.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 5, 2010)

A nice one Road Dog;  I think it looks like it could be a blowpipe (tube) pontil, but the picture could make it a question.  What type of pontil do yo feel it is?
 Thanks for showing it to us.  I thought there would be more postings on this thread by now.  RED Matthews


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like it to me too Red. I'll have to take some pontil pics for this thread.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 5, 2010)

> here are a couple of examples of your cirotubularfibrosis corpuscular style pontils, attached to the glassious surface by the parison corrosive hexagonal blowpipe method


 Now that brought up the quote I thought would be in the PM.  I have a blog I have been working on for a good six years to put together information for identifying some of the em-pontilling methods.  I never ran into that one.  Does this mean that the end of a blow pipe had something to do with the contact shape?  
 I have seen blow pipe tube pontils that had some side form questions, but I always figured they had something to do with the tool used to wet the glass for the crack off.  The remaining glass on the previous blow pipe was kept hot and heated some more for the next bottles attachment.  
 Please fill me in.  RED Matthews


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 5, 2010)

Solid rod pontil.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 5, 2010)

With the attic dirt this one is real gnarly!


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 5, 2010)

This one is different and gnarly.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 5, 2010)

Keen pontil from Keene looks like a pac-man


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 5, 2010)

Keene number 2


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 5, 2010)

Great pics Steve. Here a Gnarly one with style.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice pictures guys,nice looking bottles Rich I like the chamfered sides on your bottles.Road Dog is your bottle a porter?It looks like you bottle has the initials YIZD in the pontil.Anyone else see it.[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 6, 2010)

inky pinky- stinky? HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM[] is that what you meant Lobey


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's just the angle of the pic Steve. It's a wine probably German.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 7, 2010)

A large deep cobalt blue Whitney glassworks pitcher.
The Paul Newman Blue eye.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 7, 2010)

In close.Kind of looks like an eye doesnt it.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 7, 2010)

A very amethyst Stiegel Diamond flask one of my favorites.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 7, 2010)

Now there is some bottom wear!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 7, 2010)

Caspar Wistar was a Packer Fan!!


Greenbay Packer Pontil


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll call this the paw print pontil.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2010)

Great post Steve,....when I get a little time I'll grab the cam and contribute.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 7, 2010)

Is an IP gnarly enough to play this game?


----------



## sandchip (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's the rest of the stank ho.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 7, 2010)

*


----------



## potstone (Aug 7, 2010)

I would say it's gnarly enough!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2010)

Sandchip!....My new favorite bottle,....It's seriously gnarly all over. Can you give us a little info on it


----------



## sandchip (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, Joe.  That's high praise, man.  All I know about Micklejohn is what O'dell has in his book.  There's also an Internal Remedy for Rheumatism out there, shaped just like this one, scarce, but not quite as rare as the Purifier.  There's also a few square, smooth based Purifiers around, too, also scarce.  I took as good a shot of the pontil as I could, but it's one of those things you've got to hold in your hand to really appreciate.  I've never seen anything like it, for depth, color and roughness.  Around the edges will even cut you like an open pontil.  The little chunks of glass mashed into the bottom are pretty cool, too.  This thing is just the way it came out of the ground in New Orleans a few years ago which amazed me, because I always thought the dirt down there was pretty rough on glass.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2010)

It's a seriously nice bottle!,...In my opinion It's got it all. Character in spades,....That old olive tone color,....The ultra crude applied double collar lip, Really cool font on the embossing, Really cool name of the product, The early classic shape, the condition,...The great pontil,....plus the fact that it's an early and not often seen medicine,....which is my favorite category of old glass,...when considering all these things it's really easy to see why I really favor it. Then you say it was dug in New Orleans, and it came out of the ground in _that_ condition.....Great bottle,...really great bottle, Jimbo


----------



## woody (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is my candidate. From an unembossed medicine, I believe.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 7, 2010)

Now, that's a slab of an open pontil, Woody!  Here's another, a sand chip pontil, I guess.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 7, 2010)

Side view.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 7, 2010)

One more.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2010)

[]Great pontil shots everyone! Woody, will that bottle even stand up? Jim, (sandchip)....I get the impression someone has a *SERIOUS * bottle and early med collection lurking somewhere out there,......geez, just while I'm absorbing the first bottle's greatness,...You blow it out of the water with a "Howard's Vegtable Cancer and Canker Syrup"!!!!   ???? holy cow, but you have some good ones! I was somewhere on the web recently and saw one of those partially reassembled, with the caption,..."Where you ever going to find another one of these?"[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice pontils and bottles everyone.Thats beautiful glass Jim,Joe is right nice collection lets see more.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 8, 2010)

A little off topic but closely related.I call this the Jupiter pot stone


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 8, 2010)

The Gemmel bottle with the large pontil.By the way this is a large bottle by flask standards as it is 10 inches long and 4 and a half inches wide.
 These bottles would have been perfect for Black Russians one bottle would have the Vodka the other the Kahlua.Open your mouth wide pour in the contents and mix it in your mouth all the while sucking on ice cubes.[8D][8D][][][&:][&:][X(][X(]


----------



## deacon_frost (Aug 8, 2010)

my first and only one ive ever found...pic dont do it justice its a real finger cutter[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 8, 2010)

Deacon,...My camera hates close up shots too,....A pontil you found is a pontil you found
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,...not always real easy to do these days,....I need to get some of mine posted up,my pontils are all aqua meds for the most part too, although I think I can scare up a couple okay ones,...but not tonight, my blisters are oozing and my upper arms have rigor setting in from our dig. []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 9, 2010)

A couple of 1820's Dyott/ Franklin flasks.The pie eyed Gaffer on the right hand bottle was slightly off from center when he attached the pontil before the annealing oven.Slightly?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 9, 2010)

An early 1820s Swaims Panacea Philadelphia. Very different pontil as it is centered in a depressed disc.It is almost as if the bottle was made in the same fashion as the Booz bottle and the Kelly's bitters in a treadle mold.So then why the need for the pontil rod?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 9, 2010)

Now for the pontil.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 10, 2010)

Pretty Clemnenton New Jersey half post flask pontil.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 10, 2010)

The pontil.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 10, 2010)

You sure have them.  Neat old glass.  RED Matthews


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is a figure eight pontil on an old rolled lip medicine bottle 1780 to 1800


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 10, 2010)

The top of the bottle.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello again Steve.  Do you feel this figure 8 pontil was done with a special puntee rod, that had the extra width for handling?  There seems to be some three moon shapes on the upper right and lower left of the bottom also???   RED Matthews


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 11, 2010)

I see this now also Red. I wonder if the pontil rod had an extra set of caliper type rods similar to a fire place tool.


----------



## swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Does this qualify? Swiz


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 12, 2010)

I like that swizzle.I would like to call your pontil the CBS eye pontil


----------



## sandchip (Aug 12, 2010)

Wicked, Swiz!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 13, 2010)

A Robert Turlington Balsam bottle pontil.It is huge to this small bottle comparatively and the bottle rest's somewhat lopsided because of it.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Steve, Is that bottle able to set on it's base?  Are you coming to NY????  RED M.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 13, 2010)

I be liking that Turlington's.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 13, 2010)

Red how is labor day weekend looking for you?Thanks sandchip I have a bunch of these and have started a new post in the historic bottle portion of this forum.I will be adding more info and pics to that post later.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 17, 2010)

A big old med


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 17, 2010)

The slick med


----------



## sandchip (Aug 18, 2010)

Dude!


----------



## glass man (Aug 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> here are a couple of examples of your cirotubularfibrosis corpuscular style pontils, attached to the glassious surface by the parison corrosive hexagonal blowpipe method


 

 ARE YOU TALKING IN ENGLISH LOBES MAN?? WOW! COOL! JAMIE


----------

